# Erie layout boat available



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I must have lost it. I keep looking at it and see a guy bending kind of sideway in front of his truck. duh, I do not get it. come on guys explain, I really like to know. Just showed it to my wife and she does not have a clue. Is it something to do with my layout boat picture that nobody knows what it is?


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Watch the video would you look at that. Pretty stupid but I laugh every time.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Youtube "Would you look at that"


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

We should be compensated for the IQ points lost watching that video.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

haha, I was yawning watching it, I agree pretty stupid. Now, back to would you look at this? who makes this boat, cannot be one of the kind?


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

Samie, I have no clue who made that boat. I have been building layout for a long time and seen alot of them over the years but this one has me stumped. Almost looks like a Lake Bonneville with that shot back to it but alot deeper so who knows. hard to tell. Anyway, How are you liking the new UFO? Im assuming you were probably napping in it this weekend if things were slow. Take care and glad to help and get you swapped out into a boat that will fit your needs. Hope you have a wonderful Holiday season.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Tony for going through all the trouble of swapping it. I love the boat and fit me perfect. You sure make nice layout boats.


----------

